
Ask HN: Would you work remote over a full-time video link - samrohn
Would you choose to work remotely given a choice to do so - on condition that you have to be available over a video link throughout your working hour ?
======
duiker101
Probably not. What would be the point of that?

------
planetburgess
That suggests a lack of trust or a reliance on synchronous communication. Both
of which don't work great in a remote environment, in my experience. It does
seem to work for some people who want to replicate a co-located office
experience.

